# Now we know where some of Iraq's chemicals went



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

What a surprise - not.

http://today.reuters.com/news/articlene ... 22&sp=true


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

http://web1.caryacademy.org/chemistry/r ... e/uses.htm

great, they found something used to make plastic and pesticides :roll:

whats next, a raid on my house because I have bleach (chlorine) and ammonia? This is going to be spun by people like rush that this is some super deadly killing agent, which it is not.


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

jdpete,



> Phosgene is a highly toxic gas. If it exposed to human it could potentially cause death by pulmonary oedema.





> Since hydrochloric acid reacts directly with the capillary wall in the lungs, oedema fluid eventually floods the lungs, and causes internal suffocation.


This is taken right off of the link you provided. You don't think it can be deadly. Go ahead, take a whiff.


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

> Phosgene is a *commonly used product in industry today*. Phosgene is produced through synthesis and is therefore a man-made compound. The main purpose of phosgene is to be an intermediate reactant in the process of synthesizing organic compounds. The most common products that phosgene is used as an intermediate for are: pharmaceuticals, isocyanates (used in plastics and adhesion production), coal tar, polyurethanes (used in foam production), pesticides and dyes.


Dont forget that part.


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

THE BOTTOM LINE IS THAT LIBERALS ARE FOOLISH AND HAVE NO

CONCEPT ON U.S. SECURITY. THEY ARE AMERICA HATERS IN THE

MOST VILE WAYS, THEIR PARENTS OBVIOUSLY DIDN'T FIGHT IN WW II

AND HAVE NO UNDERSTANDING ABOUT WHAT OUR EFFORTS IN THE

MIDDLE EAST AND THE WAR ON TERROR IS ALL ABOUT. THEY FLAT

SUCK WHEN IT COMES TO OUR SECURITY AS A NATION-- THEY HATE

AMERICA AND ALL THE GOOD WE STAND FOR: LIKE FREEDOM. THEY

ENJOY IT BUT REFUSE TO FIGHT FOR IT. LIBERALISM IS A SEVERE

MENTAL DISORDER AND UNFORTUNATELY CANNOT BE CURED UNTIL

THEY ARE OUT WITH THEIR FAMILY AND A RADICAL MUSLIM SUICIDE

BOMBER KILLS THEM AND THEIR WHOLE FAMILY IN A TOFU HOUSE

COFFEE SHOP OR MOVIE THEATER. THE BOTTOM LINE IS LIBERALS

ARE ANTI AMERICAN, UN-PATRIOTIC AND A DISGRACE.

*And YES! The caps are because I am YELLING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Whistler cut the caffeine a little, I don't want you to have a stroke.

I thought the article was humorous since the UN inspection team couldn't find anything in Iraq, and this was traceable to Iraq. Although the only funny thing is the hypocrisy of it (twisted I know). The UN was a good idea to begin with (maybe), but it has become such a worthless pile of doggy dung.


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

Plainsman, your right. I am going to take a cleansing breath, turn off the computer and go out and chase some early geese for the weekend. That should help.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

> THEIR PARENTS OBVIOUSLY DIDN'T FIGHT IN WW II


Id be interested in seeing your proof of that

edit: removed my inflammatory remark


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Good grief to much caffein for you too? Lighten up, hunting season is here. You guys would be friends if you met in the field.


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

Nope, just not gonna let him get away with a statement like that.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Republican ... ted_States)



> Military. Republicans hold a slight majority in the armed services, with 57% of active military personnel and 66% of officers identified as Republican in 2003.[20]





> The Republican Party has always advocated a strong national defense; however, up until recently they tended to disapprove of interventionist foreign policy actions. Republicans opposed Woodrow Wilson's intervention in World War I and his subsequent attempt to create the League of Nations. Many Republicans opposed the creation of NATO. Even in the 1990s, although George H.W. Bush orchestrated the Gulf War, Republicans opposed the intervention of the United States in Somalia and the Balkans. In 2000, somewhat ironically, George W. Bush ran on a platform that opposed these types of involvement in foreign conflicts.


Im not argueing that the war in Iraq is wrong, IMO we need to be there. I also believe that he had chemical weapons, but I dont want to hear about some third rate chemical that is used in production, that like I said earlier will be spun into something its not. Folks like us will probably never know, other than speculation, where the REAL stuff went. I think Iran has it, which is why I think we need to implement a rigorous(sp) policy to shake it out of them. That is not why I commented on his post, I dislike unfounded hornblowing statements like that and will challenge the facts regarding them every time.

edit: BTW, you are right, I would probably buy him, or anyone here, beers in the bar or tromp the field with them. Like Ive always said "If its not worth discussing over a beer its not worth talking about at all" :beer:


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Whistler 00. what a stupid post. I was over seas at the age of 18,Had four brother in laws in all combat veterans in WW2. all liberals. I served in WW2 and the Korean war. Just where do you get this type of BS. If you had any decency you would apologize to a few of us that are still here on earth and to all the ones that are lying under white crosses all over the world. I can assure you in those days the majority were Democrats. Study your history. People of your mentality are a discrace to either politcal parties.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Adokken, to your credit you are a democrat of yesteryear. I don't think a 1960 democrat is as liberal as a 2007 republican. Maybe I am wrong, but I think when Whistler31 talks about liberals (not democrat) and you read and interpret what he writes, I think the two of you are talking about different animals. I have read enough of your posts to have a lot of respect for you , yet I do not respect the modern day liberal. Go figure.

I don't much like beer, but here is wishing you both the very best :beer:


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

You are digging a hole for your selves. Most or all in this administration are draft dodgers. Go and check out your young college Republicans and listen all the excuses that they have for not serving. As far as liberals hating their country,thats another piece of crap. I have said it before and I will say it again that you Neocons hate anyone that do not agree with you that you all have to vent your hate against decent Americans. Makes me think about what happened in Prewar Germany. uke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Adokken, I'm not sure who you are talking to when you say "you hate everyone who will not agree with you". I'm not sure, because my last post was a complement to you. 
I'm not happy with either party. I don't like modern liberals. I do like nearly all the things you tell me you stand for. The two (you and modern liberal) don't coincide in my mind. I can't make them come together in my thoughts. 
The college republicans don't want to serve. When I was in college most didn't want to serve so perhaps it's a reflection on the educated and not the republicans. When I was in college it was the liberals spitting on the returning Viet Nam vets.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

The majority of Americans are kind decent people, generous and considerate. So when a certain idividual questions the patriotism of myself and all the ones that served with my generation it naturally infuriates me. I am curious if Whistler has proven how patriotic he is by action. All the posts reviling liberals are also meant for Democrats, My party has not changed since my boyhood and neither has the party of Hoover who showed his contempt for WW 1 veterans when the bonus Army was in DC. Study history.


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

adokken,

I first of all want to thank you for serving. I also want to make it clear that I feel that the liberals of today are not in my opinion the same as democrats of previous decades. You sir, like myself have been abandoned by the parties that we have associated ourselves with.

My post didn't mention anything about democrats. If you feel offended by it then maybe deep down you agree with the ones I did aim it at.

That said, I spent the first decades of my life waiting for my Father to visit us a couple times a year. He flew for a "airline proprietary" in the far east. My family made many sacrifices and he was then, and still is (even in death) my hero!

My wife and I are both heavily involved in veteran's causes in the Twin Cities and plan to stay involved

Speaking of the Twin Cities, I want you all to watch the news very closely next year during the Republican Convention being held here. You see, we had the Anarchists visit town this last weekend vowing that they are going to tear this place apart. Very American, don't you think? They say they are going to make the WTO in Seattle look like a picnic.

Oh well, I guess that we are just supposed to stand by and watch as our liberal local government does nothing.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Use your dictionary, look up the word Liberal. Your are confusing radicals with Liberals, They are not the same. Jesus was a Liberal and Hitler was a conservative. That does not make all conservatives Nazis. It is strange how many flag waving zealots do not want any of there family members to serve but are fanatical in supporting the war. For your information I am proud to be a liberal.


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

I won't bother you with any facts because your mind is already made up.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Jesus was a Liberal


More irony for a sick world. Your perhaps right adokken Jesus I think was a liberal when one thinks of sharing. The irony of this is that it is the current modern day liberal that wants to take his commandments out of our schools, courts, and any other public place. It's the modern day liberal that wants to take "one nation under God" out of our pledge of allegiance. It's the modern day liberal that wants to take "in God we trust" off our money. It's the modern day liberal that wants to destroy the gift of life that he bestows upon us. I could go on and on but it's to depressing.
I am reminded of an old black gospel song that says "you got to serve somebody". The idea is repeated in the bible. The things we do serve one of two powers. Either God or Satan. St. Peter will not see the fence society tries to ride.


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

It is also the modern day liberal that wants to remove the Cross and Star of David from the graves of those you served with.


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

Iraqi Chemical Stash Uncovered
Post-Invasion Cache Could Have Been For Use in Weapons

By Ellen Knickmeyer
Washington Post Foreign Service
Sunday, August 14, 2005; Page A18

BAGHDAD, Aug. 13 -- U.S. troops raiding a warehouse in the northern city of Mosul uncovered a suspected chemical weapons factory containing 1,500 gallons of chemicals believed destined for attacks on U.S. and Iraqi forces and civilians, military officials said Saturday.

Monday's early morning raid found 11 precursor agents, "some of them quite dangerous by themselves," a military spokesman, Lt. Col. Steven A. Boylan, said in Baghdad.

Materials found in a warehouse in Mosul could yield an agent capable of
Materials found in a warehouse in Mosul could yield an agent capable of "lingering hazards" for those exposed to it, according to a U.S. military spokesman. He said the lab was relatively new, dating from some time after the invasion of Iraq in 2003. (Photos By Department Of Defense)

News From Iraq

* Iraqi Army Unable To Take Over Within A Year, Report Says
* Experts Doubt Drop In Violence in Iraq
* At Least 15 Die in Blast In Shiite Area of Baghdad
* Military Officials in Iraq Fault GAO Report
* ELUSIVE GOALS: ESTABLISHING STABILITY: No Relief From Fear
More News
* FULL REPORT: America at War

Combined, the chemicals would yield an agent capable of "lingering hazards" for those exposed to it, Boylan said. The likely targets would have been "coalition and Iraqi security forces, and Iraqi civilians," partly because the chemicals would be difficult to keep from spreading over a wide area, he said.

Boylan said the suspected lab was new, dating from some time after the U.S.-led invasion of Iraq in 2003. The Bush administration cited evidence that Saddam Hussein's government was manufacturing weapons of mass destruction as the main justification for the invasion. No such weapons or factories were found.

Military officials did not immediately identify either the precursors or the agent they could have produced. "We don't want to speculate on any possibilities until our analysis is complete," Col. Henry Franke, a nuclear, biological and chemical defense officer, was quoted as saying in a military statement.

Investigators still were trying to determine who had assembled the alleged lab and whether the expertise came from foreign insurgents or former members of Hussein's security apparatus, the military said.

"They're looking into it," Boylan said. "They've got to go through it -- there's a lot of stuff there." He added that there was no indication that U.S. forces would be ordered to carry chemical warfare gear, such as gas masks and chemical suits, as they did during the invasion and the months immediately afterward.

U.S. military photos of the alleged lab showed a bare concrete-walled room scattered with stacks of plastic containers, coiled tubing, hoses and a stand holding a large metal device that looked like a distillery. Black rubber boots lay among the gear.

The suspected chemical weapons lab was the biggest found so far in Iraq, Boylan said. A lab discovered last year in the insurgent stronghold of Fallujah contained a how-to book on chemical weapons and an unspecified amount of chemicals.

Chemical weapons are divided into the categories of "persistent" agents, which wreak damage for hours, such as blistering agents or the oily VX nerve agent, and "nonpersistent" ones, which dissipate quickly, such as chlorine gas or sarin nerve gas.

Iraqi forces under Hussein used chemical agents both on enemy forces in the 1980s war with Iran and on Iraqi Kurdish villagers in 1988. Traces of a variety of killing agents -- mustard gas and the nerve agents sarin, tabun and VX -- were detected by investigators after the 1988 attack.

No chemical weapons are known to have been used so far in Iraq's insurgency. Al Qaeda announced after the Sept. 11, 2001, attacks on the United States that it was looking into acquiring biological, radiological and chemical weapons. The next year, CNN obtained and aired al Qaeda videotapes showing the killings of three dogs with what were believed to be nerve agents.


----------

